# Key Won't Turn In Ignition



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok so my key works in the trunk and both doors but for some reason it doesnt want to turn in the ignition. And after 3-10 minutes of trying it finally works but it only seems to work in 2,4,and reverse. Doesn't work in 1 or neutral worked once in 3rd and once in 5th but normally it won't do it. Would this be related to the Key or would this be more related to the just the ignition keyhole, or something else. When it first happened I thought it was because my steering wheel locked and that I was having trouble unlocking it but that's not the case because it happens when the steering wheel isn't locked. I thought possibly it was the cars way of telling me I needed gas but it happens when I have a lot in the tank besides if it were gas related it would turn it just wouldn't start. So then I thought it was my other key because it was having a hard time opening the door before the ignition problem happened. But then after the ignition issue happened twice I switched to a different key which has no problems with the door and at first seems to have less of an issue than the first key. Which it still does but it's still having the issue. Could this be both keys going out even though one works in the doors and trunk or what? TIA for any help.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its prolly the keys.. mine does that too.. i know if they aren't the factory key the remakes tend to be like 1/8 " longer and can cuz trouble mine has done that lately


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

yeah the non factory key was the first but now the one I am using is the factory key guess I need new ones then huh?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

When my key wont turn it's usually the steering wheel locked. I just move the wheel to the left and right while turning the key and it lets the key go. Dunno bout the other stuff tho. Meh good luck!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

That's what I thought at first too and I thought it was that my steering wheel wouldn't unlock but that wasn't the case I wish it was all I would have to do is not leave the wheel locked it'd be easier.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Rama said:


> That's what I thought at first too and I thought it was that my steering wheel wouldn't unlock but that wasn't the case I wish it was all I would have to do is not leave the wheel locked it'd be easier.


i know what ur talkin bout. its not the lock on the steering column.. its really the key, i can't open my trunk with my keys.. thank god it pops. but just slightly take the key out from totally being in like a 1/10 of an inch and it should work


----------



## daconch (Nov 13, 2003)

i have this same problem and found out that it is the key that causes the problem especially if its worn down. it was so bad at one point i had to leave the key in the ignition in the off position and carry spare keys with me arm the clifford and hope it doesn't get stolen


----------



## marchofthepigs86 (Feb 20, 2006)

Well I just accidently locked my steering wheel tryin to angle the wheels to look at the CV joint..and I'm a car noob....someone please tell me how to unlock it before work lol?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Rama said:


> yeah the non factory key was the first but now the one I am using is the factory key guess I need new ones then huh?


Yes, 
Get the key code if you can and get the Dealer to clip you a new one. 
This is NOT a copy, but a new key made from the key code. Don't let them make a copy because its easier and quicker, make them clip you a new one. 
Some key codes are in the computer, take your VIN to the Dealer, some you have to contact the selling dealer. 
I had a 95 and could not get the key code but the Nissan spares guy copied a new key but moved the blank to adjust for the wear and it worked. 
Once you have a key that works then you can copy it if you want. 
Good Luck.....


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

put the key in the ignition and move the wheel with your hand left and right it will unlock


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

As stated.. it isnt the wheel lock. I felt like saying its Nothing else but either the lock itself or the key itself. Gear doesnt matter. Clutch has to be in.. but that wouldnt stop you from being able to turn the key.

The locks tend to be made very strong to last a long time, sadly keys tend to be made out of crappier metals and wear down within a few years. As IanH said, try getting a fresher key. Either by finding a key smith that is good enough at doing so (Ive heard some can make your key work with your trunk of your original doesnt) it will be like new or find the key code and have nissan make a new one.

Also my stock key doesnt work in the trunk.. arent they meant to? Could wear cause that or the key design itself?


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

you can just bring in your title, and drivers licence and nissan will be able to cut you a new key.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Char said:


> As stated.. it isnt the wheel lock. I felt like saying its Nothing else but either the lock itself or the key itself. Gear doesnt matter. Clutch has to be in.. but that wouldnt stop you from being able to turn the key.
> 
> The locks tend to be made very strong to last a long time, sadly keys tend to be made out of crappier metals and wear down within a few years. As IanH said, try getting a fresher key. Either by finding a key smith that is good enough at doing so (Ive heard some can make your key work with your trunk of your original doesnt) it will be like new or find the key code and have nissan make a new one.
> 
> Also my stock key doesnt work in the trunk.. arent they meant to? Could wear cause that or the key design itself?


There is a Valet key that only opens doors and ignition, not glove box and trunk.
Are you sure you don’t have a valet key ?? Try it in the glove box.
Just a thought.......

Wheres the spell checker........????????????


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

IanH said:


> There is a Valet key that only opens doors and ignition, not glove box and trunk.
> Are you sure you don’t have a valet key ?? Try it in the glove box.
> Just a thought.......
> 
> Wheres the spell checker........????????????


I never even thought about that


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

IanH said:


> There is a Valet key that only opens doors and ignition, not glove box and trunk.
> Are you sure you don’t have a valet key ?? Try it in the glove box.
> Just a thought.......
> 
> Wheres the spell checker........????????????


lol Sorry for spelling, I like quick reply more. Anyway.. no I havent, its the only key I got with the car. Oh well.

I didnt know about Nissan being able to cut a key with just the title and license, I will call them up sometime and ask.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Char said:


> lol Sorry for spelling, I like quick reply more. Anyway.. no I havent, its the only key I got with the car. Oh well.
> 
> I didnt know about Nissan being able to cut a key with just the title and license, I will call them up sometime and ask.


Re the spell checker, actually I meant for me to check the spelling, 
Yes they clip a blank with a large cutter that looks like overgrown pliers one tumbler at a time.
Slow and more expensive than a copy, but you get the original un-worn key as new. Keep it and use to make copies or use it.

When you buy the car new you get a tag with the key code on it. But newer cars nissan parts can look up the key code on the computers.


----------



## martinlish (Jun 12, 2014)

*Cant ignite engine smoothly*

Sometime i cant ignite the engine smoothly.. Can anyone help me??


----------



## DaRck (Sep 1, 2014)

*2006 Nissan Quest Switch Locking for 15 Minutes*

2006 Nissan Quest: Key will not turn in the ignition sometimes; when that happens, the ignition lights stays onfor about 15 minutes. After the ignition light goes out, the key will turn. This happened about 6 months ago, and it happened again today.


----------



## MissMack89 (Dec 2, 2020)

ghost_ryder35 said:


> put the key in the ignition and move the wheel with your hand left and right it will unlock


 I have and my steering wheel STILL wont unlock


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

MissMack89 said:


> I have and my steering wheel STILL wont unlock


You may need a new ignition lock assembly.


----------

